# Cacher le bouton plein écran dans la barre des titres



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un à une astuce pour cacher ou enlever le bouton plein écran dans la barre des titres sous Mavericks ?

J'ai déjà réussi à désactiver les trois de gauche avec INTrafficLightsDisabler comme le montre cette capture d'écran :





Je cherche donc une dernière solution pour rendre mes fenêtres encore plus minimalistes .

Merci à vous !


----------



## Mac2A (17 Avril 2014)

Salut C0rentin

Ce que tu veux c'est qu'il n'apparaisse pas mais lorsque tu approches le curseur tu puisses le faire apparaître pour cliquer dessus ( il reste accessible)

Ou alors tu veux tout simplement l'éliminer!

Alors voilà à ce que j'ai pensé ( je ne l'ai pas testé car je suis sur mon iPad); on peut "couper" des éléments du Finder afin de les retirer de leur emplacement actuel puis les coller à un autre emplacement. Le Finder ne propose pas cette fonction par défaut  mais une modification de préférence cachée du Finder permet de l'activer, ou presque car elle ne fait pas complètement ce qui est attendu.

La modification se fait dans le Terminal, avec cette simple commande :

*defaults write com.apple.finder AllowCutForItems 1*

Malheureusement, si maintenant Commande X (ainsi que l'article Couper du menu Édition ou du menu contextuel) supprime bien la sélection, celle-ci n'est pas copiée dans le Presse-papiers et ne pourra donc pas être collée ailleurs.

Dommage car, au lieu du moyen intuitif de déplacement que nous espérions, nous n'obtenons en fait qu'une autre façon de supprimer des fichiers.

Cette fonction est activable avec toutes les versions de Mac OS X et, pour remettre le Finder dans son état d'origine, il faut utiliser la commande :

defaults delete com.apple.finder AllowCutForItems

Voilà mon cher C0rentin à quoi j'ai pensé

Je ne sais pas si c'est ça que tu souhaitais


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> Salut C0rentin
> 
> Ce que tu veux c'est qu'il n'apparaisse pas mais lorsque tu approches le curseur tu puisses le faire apparaître pour cliquer dessus ( il reste accessible)
> 
> Ou alors tu veux tout simplement l'éliminer!



Pour moi peu importe, je n'utilise pas ce bouton ! Donc les deux solutions pourraient me convenir !



> Alors voilà à ce que j'ai pensé ( je ne l'ai pas testé car je suis sur mon iPad); on peut "couper" des éléments du Finder afin de les retirer de leur emplacement actuel puis les coller à un autre emplacement. Le Finder ne propose pas cette fonction par défaut  mais une modification de préférence cachée du Finder permet de l'activer, ou presque car elle ne fait pas complètement ce qui est attendu.
> 
> La modification se fait dans le Terminal, avec cette simple commande :
> 
> ...



Avant de me lancer dans le Terminal, j'aimerai en savoir davantage .

Quand je tape *defaults write com.apple.finder AllowCutForItems 1* qu'est-ce que j'obtiens au final ? De concret visuellement.

J'essaie d'obtenir un résultat final comme sur cette capture d'écran.

Merci pour ton aide précieuse .


----------



## Mac2A (17 Avril 2014)

Mais oui, effectivement j'ai vu ta capture d'écran c'est vrai que les fenêtres sont épurées et ça rend vraiment bien ( tu utilises alors les raccourcis claviers)
En fait la solution que je te propose n'est pas définitive et ne peut te convenir; ce que tu veux c'est que toutes tes fenêtres apparaissent épurées à l'ouverture.

C'est forcément possible puisque certaines fenêtres n'ont pas cette option du plein écran!

Suis sur ipad, je peux rien tester... Suis à l'hôpital pour ma fille mais dès que je suis sur mon iMac je réfléchi à ça car effectivement je trouve cette configuration vraiment classe


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

C'est clair, ça rend vraiment bien .

Si j'ai des nouvelles de mon côté, je laisse un message avec les étapes pour arriver au résultat.

Courage et mes amitiés à ta fille .


----------



## Mac2A (20 Avril 2014)

Salut C0rentin

je trouve pas de solutions (je suis pas assez calé pour modifier des fenêtres) mais j'ai trouvé des choses sur le web:
deviantart.com/art/Mini-Theme-for-OS-X






et ça:

deviantart.com/art/Minimal-x-buttons-for-mountain-lion






Finalement j'ai trouvé la même chose ici:
www.macg.co/customisation-des-fenêtres-plus-discrètes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Oui merci, je connaissais déjà .

Malheureusement ce n'est pas compatible avec Mavericks.

Dans le même temps, j'ai envoyé un courriel à Mahdi Bchetnia le développeur entre autres de GlobalNoWindowTitle.

Il m'a répondu qu'il y jetterait un coup d'oeil .


----------



## Mac2A (20 Avril 2014)

Je me doutais bien que tu avais déjà trouvé ces solutions

Tiens moi au courant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Inket m'a répondu, voilà ce qu'il faudrait faire dans INTrafficLightsDisabler.

Ici, ajouter une autre ligne "NSWindowFullscreenButton" cacher/masquer et recompiler le plugin.

Je n'ai pas encore fait l'opération mais voici les dernières nouvelles .

Édition : Ensidium m'a également répondu avec une solution qui réside plus dans les fichiers propres à Mac OS X.

Modifier ArtFile.bin et/ou SArtFile.bin et remplacer les images avec le bouton plein écran par des images transparentes.

Personnellement je préfère la première solution, INTrafficLightsDisabler marchant déjà impeccablement bien.


----------



## Mac2A (22 Avril 2014)

ok merci

je testerai dès que possible


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Merci !

Si tu y arrives (et que ça fonctionne), tu pourrais m'envoyer le fichier INTrafficLightsDisabler.bundle ?

J'ai déjà demandé à Inket mais pas de réponse (je suis pas pressé).

Ce serait sympathique .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

J'ai découvert FOTWindow, ça peut t'intéresser également.

Ça donne un aspect "QuickTime X" au fenêtre.


----------



## Mac2A (26 Avril 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Inket m'a répondu, voilà ce qu'il faudrait faire dans INTrafficLightsDisabler.
> 
> ...



je pense que la ligne supplémentaire doit-être:
NSButton *FullScreenButton = [self standardWindowButton:NSWindowFullScreenButton];

j'ai téléchargé NSWindow+Disabler.m; j'essaye demain mais sans grandes convictions

reste à savoir sur les dernières lignes si on doit rajouter une ligne pour le bouton "fullScreen", car on a:
#ifndef DONT_DISABLE_CLOSE_BUTTON
    [closeButton setHidden:YES];
#endif
    [minButton setHidden:YES];
#ifndef DONT_DISABLE_ZOOM_BUTTON
    [zoomButton setHidden:YES];
#endif

ce que je comprends c'est que le bouton pour fermer la fenêtre fonctionne mais n'est pas visible
idem pour le bouton "vert" pour agrandir la fenêtre
par contre le bouton "jaune" qui place la fenêtre dans la Dock ne fonctionne pas mais est caché (setHidden)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> ce que je comprends c'est que le bouton pour fermer la fenêtre fonctionne mais n'est pas visible
> idem pour le bouton "vert" pour agrandir la fenêtre
> par contre le bouton "jaune" qui place la fenêtre dans la Dock ne fonctionne pas mais est caché (setHidden)



, merci de ton aide précieuse .

Tu as raison pour le bouton rouge et vert. Par contre le jaune fonctionne par le raccourci clavier.


----------



## Mac2A (27 Avril 2014)

Bonjour C0rentin

*à deux on devrait trouver* 
explique-moi aussi ce que tu as fait pour faire disparaître tes boutons comme au *#1*
dis-moi ce qui fonctionne et comment ça fonctionne quand tu as utilisé ça

ensuite pour Xcode, je ne suis pas spécialiste mais j'ai vu de bons tutos

Je résume ce qu'il faut c'est modifier le fichier *NSWindow+Disabler.m* de manière à faire disparaître le bouton "NSButton *FullScreenButton" puis recompiler avec Xcode.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

> *à deux on devrait trouver&#8230;*



.



> explique-moi aussi ce que tu as fait pour faire disparaître tes boutons comme au *#1*
> dis-moi ce qui fonctionne et comment ça fonctionne quand tu as utilisé ça



J'ai juste installé le plugin SIMBL INTrafficLightsDisabler.bundle que j'ai mis dans ce dossier avec EasySIMBL.

Donc avec le plugin activé, les trois boutons de gauche sont masqués.
Les raccourcis claviers quand à eux fonctionnent.



> ensuite pour Xcode, je ne suis pas spécialiste mais j'ai vu de bons tutos



Moi non plus .



> Je résume ce qu'il faut c'est modifier le fichier *NSWindow+Disabler.m* de manière à faire disparaître le bouton "NSButton *FullScreenButton" puis recompiler avec Xcode.



C'est tout à fait ça.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Donc avec le plugin activé, les trois boutons de gauche sont masqués.
> Les raccourcis claviers quand à eux fonctionnent.



Dites, les raccourcis clavier ce sont lesquels :

Pour le rouge, c'est cmd+W.
Pour le orange, c'est cmd+M.
Et pour le vert ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Par défaut il n'y en a pas mais tu peux l'ajouter toi-même.

Préférences Système -> Clavier -> Raccourcis clavier -> Raccourcis de l'application -> Bouton + et sélectionne ton application.

Tu mets le nom exact du menu (soit Réduire/agrandir) et le raccourci clavier en vérifiant qu'il ne soit pas déjà utilisé.


----------



## Mac2A (27 Avril 2014)

Salut C0rentin

donc le Plugin a été installé là:

 /Library/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins (pour tous les utilisateurs) 

ou

 ~/Library/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins (pour l'utilisateur courant)

alors grâce à toi je me suis lancé LA  et je suis sur Xcode

si tu veux on peut essayer ensemble


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Le plugin a été installé ici : ~/Library/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins .

Merci pour le lien, je vais lire !

Édition : Je n'ai plus Xcode sur ma machine évidemment .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

Donc finalement comme je l'ai dit hier à Mac2A coucou, j'utilise finalement ce thème pour ne plus avoir le bouton plein écran.

Mais je reste ouvert sur la discussion du plugin évidemment .


----------

